# D-118 Bond Sil Silver Solder?



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking for proper useage/information about this stuff.
I figure since it melts at 450° it is for soldering iron type of work and not torch.
Just want to make sure since I've determined that I know squat about it.
Thx.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm thinking it is what we used to call "silver bearing solder", mostly tin with maybe 5% silver, used to solder stainless steel for food grade work.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 29, 2019)

I found a similar product here and this is the description:
_Excellent for use at low temperature of 430°F (221°C).  Contains no lead or corrosive materials.  Easy to use, paste dispenser contains the proper amount of solder and flux.  Five times as strong as ordinary solder and will not tarnish.
https://www.gessweincanada.com/product-p/407-54801.htm_


----------



## benmychree (Jan 29, 2019)

Likely it is what we ( the states) call 95/5 solder; 95% tin and 5% silver.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Ken! I searched around for an hour and gave up.
So Iron or Torch use? (asks the noob...)


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 29, 2019)

Answer by another newbie: I would say  soldering iron first but a Butane torch maybe my second choice, all you need is to reach 430°-450°F.
 I just picked up a Bernzomatic adjustable torch and used it to silver solder a few broken bandsaw blades using thin/extra easy  silver solder wire but the flux I used was Dandix paste (800°F) ,it worked very well


----------



## ericc (Jan 30, 2019)

For some reason, I have poor experiences with a torch and this solder.  I seem to do better with real silver solder and the torch.  The problem may be burning the flux.  I just got one of those Bernzomatic soldering iron heads that slip over a pencil flame torch.  This gets good and hot, but the flux seems to stay good.


----------

